# Pot Life (E-TEX vs. DEVCON)



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi I was wondering is the pot life for E-TEX epoxy longer than Devcon 2-Ton epoxy? I have two lures one I did with Devcon the copper lure and the other one that I havent put a finish on it yet. I was thinking about using the E-TEX but I never worked with it before Ive read a few post about it but Im still up in the air on weather to use it. When I did the first lure with Devcon it seemed like it was getting thick or setting up before the lure was covered. I dont want to run out of time on the second lure before I have it covered. Thank you for any help.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Did you use the 5 or 30 min epoxy?


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

I used the 30 min.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Etex will give you about 25 to 35 minutes before to begins to thcken.
Devcon 2 ton epoxy will give you about 15 at most.

Temp and humidity will affect the numbers I have provided but in general that is about what you can expect. 

Emvirotex lite (also called etex) requires a drying wheel because it takes substantially longer to cure to where it won't sag.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been using the Devcon for several years now because that is what I am comfortable with.
There may be other solutions out there that are better but I do not have a drying wheel at this time.
I do about 3 lures at a time so that the Devcon doesnt set up too fast. 
You need to have everything ready once you start the mix.
Don't be looking for your application brush after you have mixed the Devcon together. 
I do my painting down in my basement and I have noticed that in colder air, it sets up pretty fast.
One thing that I have noticed and it may just be me. When I find the Devcon in the stores, I try to stay away from the ones that are yellowing. I bought my last Devcon at Ace Hardware and both mixtures were really clear. 
The lures that i cleared with that package turned out very good. 

Good Luck.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Gsx is right on about having everything ready before you mix and also about trying to pick packages of Devcon2ton epoxy that have both parts clear and not yellowish. The clearer the product is in the store, the fresher it is it seems.

The big downside to using Devcon is that no matter what, it will yellow when exposed to sunlight after so long. If you use the bait for two or three years, the yellowing is obvious and often pronounced.

Thus, building a wheel to turn your baits so that you can use envirotex is a good investment of about $25...that's what it will cost to buy a rotisserie motor at Walmart or elsewhere so you can build one out of scrap plywood and 2 x 4's.

Lastly, I would add that nothing in lure building generates more questions than the question of Devon versus envirotex, etc, etc. All building forums have info for you if watch for it.

Most guys usually start with Devcon and gradually shift over to envirotex lite or a similar topcoat.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

vc1111, I think I have seen you over on TackleUnderground. I havent been on there much lately but I was on recently and noticed that they changed the site quite a bit. 
I need to build a wheel. I have a Microwave oven motor that I see people are using. And I have the knowledge to build it, I just havent got around to it.
What have you found is the best way to hold the lures within the two wheel parts?
Do you have any pics of what you use?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful info everyone. I have one other question. Is a rod finish epoxy like Flex-Coat the same type of epoxy as E-Tex. In that they both level out when you turn them on a wheel or is one softer than the other? Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Gsx, I buy the springs that are used on a screen door (you know, the long spring that makes the screen door shut behind you as you go in or out). I cut the spring into pieces and use a needle nose to bend the ends into hooks. Lowes or Home Depot carry the spring. It's about 16 inches long.

I suspend the bait with a spring on one end and an S hook, which I make out from cutting up a coat hanger and bend the pieces into an S shape.

You put screw eyes or cup hooks on the discs of your drying wheel and hook the bait to the wheel via the springs and the S hook.

Red, some guys use flex coat. I haven't tried it, so I can't comment on it too much, but I've heard it isn't as hard or tough. On bass or walleye baits, I don't think it would matter, but personally, I would not use it on Muskie baits.


----------

